# Dünger für Seerosen



## Regs (11. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
heute habe ich in einem hier ansässigen, riesigen Gartenmarkt mit großer Wasserpflanzen-Abteilung noch eine __ Froebeli gekauft und an der Kasse, an der drei junge Frauen standen, nach Düngerkegeln gefragt.

Gibts nicht, nur Düngerstäbchen. Ein Anruf bei einer kompetenten Person wurde getätigt und mitgeteilt, die Düngerstäbchen könne man auch bei Seerosen verwenden, wenn man die Seerose ausgräbt, das Stäbchen einbringt und danach erst Mal trocken stehen lässt damit es sich nicht auflöst.. 

Das kam den drei Mitarbeiterinnen wohl selbst komisch vor und sie telefonierten nochmals mit einer anderen, kompetenten Person die ausrichten ließ, man brauche keinen Seerosendünger sondern nur die Teicherde zum einpflanzen, die enthielte genug davon. 

Meine Düngerkegel zuhause sind fast aufgebraucht. Als ich die Froebeli aus ihrem Container holte stellte sich heraus, dass Düngerkegel in der lehmigen Erde noch vorhanden waren. 

Ganz schön komisch, was da im Fachmarkt an Beratung heute ablief.


----------



## Oo_Roberto_oO (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Dünger für Seerosen*

Hallo Regine,

du brauchst dir  um die Düngerkegel da keine sorgen zu machen, beim kauf jeder Seerosen befinden sich 1-2 Düngerkegel im Topf inkl mit drin. ;-) ist mir beim Umtopfen der letzen 20 Seerosen auch stark aufgefallen 


Lg Roberto


----------



## Regs (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Dünger für Seerosen*

Hallo Roberto,
ja für dieses Jahr bin ich dann wohl versorgt und kann mir rechtzeitig Nachschub bei Nymphaeon besorgen. 



> ist mir beim Umtopfen der letzen 20 Seerosen auch stark aufgefallen



Wow - Du kennst Dich damit dann ja wohl aus..


----------



## Oo_Roberto_oO (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Dünger für Seerosen*



Regs schrieb:


> Wow - Du kennst Dich damit dann ja wohl aus..




Ja als Seeroseniebhaber fällt es mir direkt auf. Nur bei den starkwachsenden Arten habe ich diese ausgelassen, da sie von Natur aus so wuchern


Aber gut das Du schonmal nachschub hast  die dinger halten ne weile, bis die Seerosen mit den Wurzeln alle kügelchen aufgebrochen haben wirds etwas dauern....


----------



## Regs (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Dünger für Seerosen*

Danke für Deinen Rat, Roberto - dann mache ich das mal so!


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Dünger für Seerosen*

Hallo regine und Roberto,
danke für Euren interesaanten thread!   
In welcher Zeitfolge macht es denn Sinn, neue Kegel einzusetzen? Könnt Ihr mir da helfen?


----------



## Oo_Roberto_oO (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Dünger für Seerosen*

Hallo Rolf

Ja gute frage...ich würde für meinen fall einen zeitabstand von 3-4 monate sagen, da ich nicht weis wie schnell die Seerosen die Düngekegel verbrauchen. 

Nachgeschaut hab ich bisher nicht, wie weit sie verbraucht sind und neue eingesetzt habe ich dann auch keine mehr, da sie im Folgejahr alle von alleine Blühten.


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Dünger für Seerosen*

Moin,

ich hab die Düngekegel von Osmocote und stopf die im Frühjahr (also sobald das Wasser so warm ist, dass ich beim arbeiten keine Frostbeulen an den Fingern krieg, unter die Wurzelballen.

Das reicht m.E. für die Austrieb- und Blühphase.

Aus unseren Seerosen-FAQ:



> Welchen Dünger für Seerosen?
> Zitat:
> Die Firma für die Düngekegel ist egal.
> Wichtig ist : "für Blühpflanzen" oder so ähnlich
> ...


----------



## Nymphaion (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Dünger für Seerosen*

Hallo,

nach welchem Schema die Düngerkegel von Osmocote über Deutschland verteilt werden ist mir ein absolutes Rätsel. Wir haben sie nur deswegen im Sortiment, weil so viele Kunden von Pontius zu Pilatus liefen und keine bekommen konnten. 

Das mit den Düngestäbchen und die Seerose erst mal austrocknen lassen ist natürlich Blödsinn. Für Seerosen muss man einen Dünger verwenden den man auch unter Wasser problemlos unter die Seerose schieben kann. Wir verwenden Düngekegel, die 5 g schwer sind und ihre Nährstoffe über 5-6 Monate abgeben. Das scheint mir für Seerosen optimal zu sein. Die Kegel schauen übrigens nach einem Jahr immer noch so aus wie zu dem Zeitpunkt als sie in die Erde gesteckt wurden. Sie lösen sich nicht auf, sondern die in den Kugeln enthaltenen Nährstoffe werden nach und nach abgegeben. Die leeren Kugeln sehen so aus wie die vollen.


----------



## scholzi (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Dünger für Seerosen*

Hi Leute...!
Fast alle mineralischen Langzeitdünger (kleine Kügelchen) geben ihre Nährstoffe über  Osmose ab!
Bei den Düngekegeln handelt es sich nur um zusammengeklebte Kügelchen!
Wenn sich keine Nährstoffe mehr in den Kugeln befindet sind sie nutzlos aber befinden sich halt immer noch im Substrat!
Hier hatte ich mal was über Osmocote geschrieben!
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/5


----------



## Limnos (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Dünger für Seerosen*

Hi

Wer fetten Lehm oder Töpferton hat, kann sich Düngekegel auch leicht selbst machen. Man gibt in jeden Kegel ein paar Körner vom Blaukorndünger (Universaldünger) und lässt ihn trocknen. Aber meine Seerosen bräuchten eher einen Wachstumshemmer, da sie aus der 20 cm dicken Teichschlammschicht mehr Nährstoffe holen, als mir lieb ist. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

